
Facebook bug may have exposed millions of private photos to app developers - doener
https://www.recode.net/platform/amp/2018/12/14/18140862/facebook-software-bug-privacy-issue-private-photos
======
masonic
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18681772](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18681772)

350+ points

